# Aviacode - Has anyone done



## skmcdaniel (Nov 30, 2010)

Has anyone done any work for a company called Aviacode? I am looking for a remote coding job and this is one of the sites that I have found and I have been contacted by them. Thank you!!!


----------



## Kisha (Dec 29, 2011)

*aviacode*

I haven't worked for them, but I amnow taking a test for them and it is 20 Op report cases. Kinda lengthy for a test. It's like a day and a half of real world work to code these charts.


----------



## msboyce (Jan 6, 2012)

*Remote Aviacode*

You indicated the test was 20 op reports....were they specialty? Any info would be deeply appreciated I am in fact in conversation with them have not gotten the test yet though.


Mary Boyce
770-595-9372


----------



## msboyce (Jan 6, 2012)

*Remote Aviacode*

You indicated the test was 20 op reports....were they specialty? Any info would be deeply appreciated I am in fact in conversation with them have not gotten the test yet though.


Mary Boyce
770-595-9372


----------

